# Got new compressor.. what hose and coupling to buy?



## mbird (Mar 7, 2016)

I got a new California Air Tools 5510SE


I want to get a brad nailer (probably a SENCO FinishPro® 18MG or a Dewalt DWFP12231 or a Rigid R213BNE (any other/better suggestions welcomed 

What is the proper hose and couplings that I need to buy to marry the compressor with the nailer? Also are there any recommend kits that have the couplers, a good tire filling and blow gun combined?

Thank you!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I like Milton M type couplers in the same size thread as the hose I am using. I usually us a good 1/4 inch hose. With a brad nailer you don't need volume as much as pressure. Roger


----------



## mbird (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks!

I read a lot of great things about Milton too so I went with:
Milton Industries Inc. S-212M-Style Coupler Kit, 7-Piece (ref.)
Campbell Hausfeld PA1177 3/8-Inch x 25 PVC Air Hose (ref.)
LA-CO Slic-Tite PTFE Gas Line Pipe Thread Tape, Premium Grade (Yellow) (ref.)


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

That should work fine. Roger


----------



## mbird (Mar 7, 2016)

Update...
Got the compressor and the parts listed above today. Everything worked great with no leaks!


----------

